# free standing kitchen stove clearence



## jzcop (Jan 3, 2009)

i am changing out my kitchen base cabinet, 30", and putting in a free standing 30" gas stove in place. to the left is a kitchen counter. the right side of the stove will slide in against a food pantry cabinet, floor to ceiling. is there a code for any clearance needed on the right side of the stove or will this be ok? i can only find a code for the top, 30" of space to the bottom of a cabinet.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome JZCop:
Ranges are considered to be zero clearance appliances unless there is a UL label that says different.
Glenn


----------

